# The Great Biggar Rally



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Anybody go to this? not so sure any guys on here are into their Albions, or trucks really for that matter, but if you are, its a cracking show to go to. there is a fairly substantial Car show as well, with cars (and bikes) of many marques.

This year it is on Sunday 14th August, hopefully ill get along to it for a while. anyone else attending?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Until recently I used to run the website for the Albion Club - www.albion-trust.org.uk

I've never yet made it to the Biggar rally even though I only live about 12 miles away.  Need to make the effort one of these days. I love the old lorries, especially from the 1950s as they have so much more character. Modern trucks are like clones of each other.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

might see if i can make it through.. being a sunday there's more of a chance than a saturday.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Full details ....

Sunday, 14 August 2011 
Biggar Albion Foundation - The Great Biggar Rally
The Showfield, Edinburgh Road, Biggar, Lanarkshire
Contact Helen Carrick - Tel. 01899 220968
[email protected]


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Franco50 said:


> Until recently I used to run the website for the Albion Club - www.albion-trust.org.uk
> 
> I've never yet made it to the Biggar rally even though I only live about 12 miles away.  Need to make the effort one of these days. I love the old lorries, especially from the 1950s as they have so much more character. Modern trucks are like clones of each other.


you used to run it? did you ever work in the albion then? i still work there now :wave:



CraigQQ said:


> might see if i can make it through.. being a sunday there's more of a chance than a saturday.


quite a good day mate usually. I usually make it for the same reasons as i can never really make saturday shows :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mick, no I never worked for Albion but I've always had an interest in them, possibly because they were built in Scotland. About 8 or 9 years ago I offered to build and maintain a website for the Albion Trust. When they became involved in restoring an old Albion bus from Australia I also did the website for that - www.albioncx19project.org.uk

It was only recently that I decided to step down from looking after them and one of their club members is now keeping them up to date.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> quite a good day mate usually. I usually make it for the same reasons as i can never really make saturday shows :thumb:


will see how it goes, might see you there..
im sure my dad would enjoy it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Franco50 said:


> Mick, no I never worked for Albion but I've always had an interest in them, possibly because they were built in Scotland. About 8 or 9 years ago I offered to build and maintain a website for the Albion Trust. When they became involved in restoring an old Albion bus from Australia I also did the website for that - www.albioncx19project.org.uk
> 
> It was only recently that I decided to step down from looking after them and one of their club members is now keeping them up to date.


Quite An interesting resto site Franco, finally got some time to get aproper shifty about it, impressive :thumb:

You really should make the effort to get to the rally one year, its usually quite good, a nice atmosphere, and with it mainly being lorries with only the "die-hard" car clubs making it (mostly proper concours cars, manta ownwrs clubs nissan z club etc), it doesnt have a chav presence at all really, mainly older gents


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Mick, I almost forgot to send my application form back.

Sent now :thumb:


Moffat Rally this weekend with a forecast of light rain :wall:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

47p2 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Mick, I almost forgot to send my application form back.
> 
> Sent now :thumb:
> 
> Moffat Rally this weekend with a forecast of light rain :wall:


are you going yourself? I assume your taking the rover along (hence the application)


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mick said:


> are you going yourself? I assume your taking the rover along (hence the application)


That's the plan Mick, but won't know until nearer the time


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

47p2 said:


> That's the plan Mick, but won't know until nearer the time


good stuff, look forward for the chance to give tilly(sp) a look over again :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wee bump of this thread to say the likelihood is i'll be going along

me and dad are attending providing i can get the day off work... 

can anyone confirm entry price for me lads?

cheers.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> wee bump of this thread to say the likelihood is i'll be going along
> 
> me and dad are attending providing i can get the day off work...
> 
> ...


it was 6 quid a head last year mate, so expect similar this year (maybe a couple of quid more) :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nae bother.. cheers mick.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Old thread, but did anyone go yesterday?

Some really nice cars and the trucks, they were super clean.

Great day out.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I didnt make it in the end, too much other stuff on, and the weather looked rotten.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> I didnt make it in the end, too much other stuff on, and the weather looked rotten.


Weather held out until about 3 then battered down for ages 

Still had a good time tho.


----------

